# BLASC macht die Runes daten nicht aufs Profil



## Mooni29 (21. Oktober 2009)

HILFEEEE....

 ...bin neu hier und habe mir BLASC runtergeladen gestern abend... aber irgendwie kommen meine Runes daten nicht auf mein Profil....was mache ich falsch????

 Habe alles so geamcht wie es beschrieben war.......


 bitte bitte eine antwort.... danke sonst werd ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icho0815 (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir werden die Daten auch seit dem 14.10. nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Server: Muinin
Char: Ichothewoodsman

BLASC wurde neu installiert und geupdated, keine Änderung


----------



## Mooni29 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ahhh dann is das ja nen fehler von denen wie doof is das denn...... hoffe ide amchen das schnell wieder das es geht denn endlich hab ichs geschafft mich anzumelden dann sowas....grrrrrrrr


Yezarila Muninin


----------



## Bonsai2012 (21. Oktober 2009)

würd mich auch freuen wenns klappen würde...
hab schon extra den port 21 frei gemacht, aber trozdem funzt es nicht -.-

Charakter: Maruk
Server: Aontacht


----------



## Vulkann (21. Oktober 2009)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus.
BLASC installiert und RoM gestartet. Der BLASC Profiler wird auch beim Start als Addon angezeigt und nach Beenden von RoM wird auch eine erfolgreiche Übertragung der Daten angezeigt.
Wenn ich BLASC öffne, dann sehe ich dort auch den gespielten Char, aber er wird nicht mit meinem Account auf buffed.de verbunden...

Server: Tuath
Char: Vulkann


----------



## Mooni29 (21. Oktober 2009)

Na toll´, genauso siehts bei mir und nem kollegen auch aus....

dann is das wohl nen problem von denen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Appolyon984 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt bei mir nochmal ein wenig geguckt. Bei RoM ist es nicht das einzige. Bei WoW funktioniert es ebenfalls nicht richtig und auf der MyBuffed-Seite werde ich deurchgehend als offline angezeigt, obwohl ich die ganze Zeit angemeldet bin.


----------



## Burberius (22. Oktober 2009)

OK, sieht aus als ob es verbuggt ist bei Buffed!
Bei mir geht auch seit dem 13.10. nichts mehr, also in RomData kein neuer Stand mehr, obwohl übertragen wird!

Ciao, Burb


----------



## R3v!Lo (22. Oktober 2009)

einzig die spielzeiten werden gezählt, sonst hab ich seit 14.10 auch kein char-update bei RoM


----------



## gtproll (22. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es überhaupt jemanden bei dem es mit dem BLASC-Client und Runes of Magic funktioniert?
Bei keinem aus meiner Gilde funktioniert es im Moment. 
Habe schon versucht zu deinstallieren, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Im BLASC-client steht jetzt unter Charaktere nichtmal mein RoM-Charakter nachdem ich ca. ne Stunde im Spiel war. Da kann's auch nicht mit der Aktualisierung klappen.


----------



## Mooni29 (22. Oktober 2009)

Also die chars stehn schon im BLASC-client aber übermittelt zur Profil seite wurden sie noch nicht... echt blöd.... gerade neu hier und dann passiert nischt...

Hat einer von euch den support schonmal angeschriebn???


----------



## Burberius (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub es gibt nicht mehr Support als das Forum hier.

Bei mir wurden alle Chars bis zum 13.10. ordentlich exportiert. Also Grundsätzlich geht es!

Ich hab mir gestern auch mal das SavedVariables.lua angeschaut, da stehen ordentliche Daten von Blasc drinnen. Hab sie auch mal entfernt um zu schauen ob es dann wieder klappt, aber ohne Erfolg. :-(


----------



## Suiseiseki (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin


Gleiches Problem bei mir, seit dem 13.10. keine Aktualisierung, Spielzeit wird aber weiter berechnet.
Dachte zuerst das Problem liegt bei mir, aber da es wohl mehrere User betrifft, kann ich den Fehler bei mir ausschließen.


Nun denn, warten wir mal auf die Lösung des Problems ^^


----------



## Appolyon984 (22. Oktober 2009)

Könnte es eigentlich sein, dass das Problem wegen RoM selber auftritt? Durch das Oktoberfest-Event kam es ja ingame zu einigen Bugs (u. a. bei der Quest "Agnes Problem") - könnte sich sowas nicht auch auf Add Ons wie BLASC auswirken? Seit wann läuft das Event? Oder gab es in der Woche vom 13.10 irgendwelche Updates bei RoM?


----------



## Burberius (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Daten sind vom BlascProfiler ordentlich exportiert. Sie liegen in "Eigene Dateien/Runes of Magic/SavedVariables.lua", hab extra mal nachgeschaut und da war der aktuelle Stand meiner Chars drinnen.
Ich vermute auch, der Blasc Client würde dann nicht ausgeben, dass er die Daten erfolgreich übertragen hat.
Wahrscheinlich geht nur der Import auf Buffed-Seite nicht mehr...
Man merkt wie unwichtig RoM hier ist, gegenüber dem pösen WoW!

Ciao, Burb


----------



## icho0815 (23. Oktober 2009)

Also das letzte RoM Patch ist am 15.10. eingespielt worden. Von daher würde das bei mir passen, weil die Daten von der Abmeldung am 14.10. sind ja noch drin, aber alles danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Appolyon984 (23. Oktober 2009)

@ Burberius
WoW wird bei mir je auch nicht übertragen. Und dass ich laut infoscreen offline bin, obwohl ich nicht nur on, sondern sogar angemeldet bin, scheint mir auch seltsam.


----------



## L!ghTmarE (24. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir gleiches Problem... Char ist zwar in der DB vorhanden, aber ziemlich veraltet (dürfte auch ca der 13.-14. Okt. gewesen sein...). 
Auch meine beiden Twinks stehen zwar unter BLASC als erfasst und gesendet drin, aber sind gar nicht erst in die DB aufgenommen...

Leute macht was! An sich ist die Idee nämlich echt super, aber dafür müsste es halt auch klappen^^. Ich verlinke keinen Char der über eine Woche hinterherhinkt...

Achja auch unter meinem Profil steht ich hätte keinen Charakter hinzugefügt - was ja definitiv nicht stimmt weil Lagy existiert ja in der DB.^^
*
Server: Muinin
Char: Lagyada (vorhanden, veraltete Daten)*
_Twink1: Uldadrion (nicht vorh.)
Twink2: Yolandah (nicht vorh.)
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan2404 (24. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir genau das selbe...

aber laut Maladin wurde das Community Managment verständigt und bittet um Geduld...

trotzdem sehr ärgerlich...

bis dahin


----------



## Optimax (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja seit 13-10 keine Aktualisierung --> Toll steht sogar noch die Alte Gilde drinnen mhhpf --> Hoffe die ändern das bald wegen dem verlinken auf anderen Seiten.

Medizini - Laoch


----------



## Mooni29 (24. Oktober 2009)

Jup ich habe denen auch bescheid gesagt und die wollen sich drumm kümmern... leider hat sich bei mir bis heute nichts geändert... aber ich geb die hoffnung nicht auf...

bis denni Mooni


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2009)

Mooni29 schrieb:


> Jup ich habe denen auch bescheid gesagt und die wollen sich drumm kümmern... leider hat sich bei mir bis heute nichts geändert... aber ich geb die hoffnung nicht auf...
> 
> bis denni Mooni



Wie im Allgemeinen RoM-Forum auf buffed erwähnt, funktionieren die Charupdates wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L!ghTmarE (26. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Info. =) Werde ich später testen und mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

lg


----------



## Suiseiseki (26. Oktober 2009)

Grade eben gesehen, alles wieder aktuell ^^ Also klappt es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai2012 (29. Oktober 2009)

supi, thx^^


----------



## evolver13 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ihr Addons drauf habt macht eines nach dem anderen runter. Meine daten wurden auch nicht geuppded lag an irgend einem addon weiß aber leider nimmer an welchem


----------



## Bonsai2012 (1. November 2009)

ich hab im mom das problem, das zwar entlich mein haupt chara zwar in der datenbank ist. aber ohne daten ^^
bei einem twink hat es geklappt, aber den hab ich hier wieder gelöscht. denn ich will ja die daten vom haupt chara hier haben...

hatte auch schon die daten in der savevariables.lua gelöscht.

Chara: Maruk
Server: Aontacht


----------



## Toronar (1. November 2009)

Hi, bei mir siehts ähnlich aus. Das Tool erkennt zwar wenigstens zwei der drei Charaktere und meldet auch einen erfolgreichen Upload aber an das Buffed-Account werden die Daten nicht mit angehängt.

Char: Guste/Toronar
Server: Muinin


----------



## Triade0815 (2. November 2009)

Mein Mainchar wurde mit namen angezeigt, die Lvl angaben waren aber leer, und beim Klick drauf kam Charakter nicht gefunden. hab ihn mal aus der Datenbank gelöscht, mal sehen ob es mit nem neuupload geht...


----------



## Viatri (2. November 2009)

Triade0815 schrieb:


> Mein Mainchar wurde mit namen angezeigt, die Lvl angaben waren aber leer, und beim Klick drauf kam Charakter nicht gefunden. hab ihn mal aus der Datenbank gelöscht, mal sehen ob es mit nem neuupload geht...


 Hab das gleiche Problem und schon ca. 5-7x den Char gelöscht das bringt nüx^^


----------



## ndf (3. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie im Allgemeinen RoM-Forum auf buffed erwähnt, funktionieren die Charupdates wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also........ wenn die charupdates funktioniern würden dann wären meine beiden chars richtig in meinem buffed acc angezeigt werden.........TUN se aber nich der eine char den ich nach meinem main erstellt hab den zeigts perfekt an ABER meinen main nich (wers nich glaubt nachzusehen unter dem namen " ndf " )

grüsse

und irgendein anderer fehler ist auch noch da jedesma wenn ich was löschen / speicher will kommt ne fette fehlermeldung

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php:13) in /var/www/murloc/application/modules/mybuffed/controllers/CharactersController.php on line 188


und diese lustigen zeilen stehen als begrüssung ganz oben in meinem mybuffed
Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13

update 3.11.09 17:25
also mein problem hat sich erledigt hatte alles was mit buffed / blasc zu tun hatte aufm rechner eliminiert neu draufgespielt und wie von zauberhand meine chars sind da wo se hingehören keine lustige fehlermeldungsbegrüssung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pharmakos (3. November 2009)

Selbes Problem 
Blasc meldet mir immer den erfolgreichen upload meines Char, trotzdem erscheint in der Datenbank eine Fehlermeldung.
http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/15559
Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13
Meine anderen Chars funktionieren perfekt. z.B. http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/19825
sry für Doppelpost.


----------



## ishamon (3. November 2009)

Habe das gleiche Problem:

http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/16279

bitte beheben


----------



## xxmatriciaxx (3. November 2009)

Hallo bei mir besteht das selbe problem :


http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/11874


gibt es eine lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2009)

Die Chardarstellungen sollten wieder vernünftig laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauberwolf (5. August 2010)

Also bei mir klappts meistens immer noch nicht. Alle paar Wochen gibts eine Aktualisierung meines Chars aber dabei ist keine Gesetzmäßigkeit zu erkennen :-(

Zauberwolf - Aontacht


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2010)

Zauberwolf schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappts meistens immer noch nicht. Alle paar Wochen gibts eine Aktualisierung meines Chars aber dabei ist keine Gesetzmäßigkeit zu erkennen :-(
> 
> Zauberwolf - Aontacht



Eine Prüfung der Datenbank hat ergeben, dass reichlich Charaktere aktualisiert werden. Deiner ist tatsächlich seit Juli auf dem alten Stand.
Kannst du bitte über den Ingame-Chat prüfen, ob der BLASCProfiler beim Einloggen korrekt geladen wird?


----------



## Zauberwolf (6. August 2010)

Hallo ZAM,

im Ingame-Chat meldet der BLASCProfiler beim Einloggen "BLASCProfiler version 1.2.0 loaded - romdata.getbuffed.com".
Einige Sekunden nach dem Beenden von RoM taucht über dem Blasc3-Symbol in der Taskleiste auch immer die Nachricht auf, dass das RoM-Profil erfolgreich übertragen wurde.

Gruesse
Zauberwolf


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2010)

Zauberwolf schrieb:


> Hallo ZAM,
> 
> im Ingame-Chat meldet der BLASCProfiler beim Einloggen "BLASCProfiler version 1.2.0 loaded - romdata.getbuffed.com".
> Einige Sekunden nach dem Beenden von RoM taucht über dem Blasc3-Symbol in der Taskleiste auch immer die Nachricht auf, dass das RoM-Profil erfolgreich übertragen wurde.
> ...



romdata.getbuffed.com? Spielst du mit nem englischen Client?


----------

